# Found Ferret



## MRMF (Sep 2, 2013)

Large male. Fatal RTA. Moorbridge Lane, Stapleford


----------



## MRMF (Sep 2, 2013)

No microchip. At vets for the next 7 days awaiting collection. Feel free tp cross post


----------

